# Is it a post WWII Everlast carrier.



## BSA RIDER (Nov 24, 2019)

I picked this up at a military relics show. The first pictures are of my 1945 dated carrier. The next are of the one I just bought. The last picture is of my BSA at a veterans luncheon.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi,

Your first carrier is very nice indeed.

None of the fitments on the second one look British, even for post war service. It looks more like a mixture of US webbing and French canvas. I suspect it's a British frame refurbished either by a European power postwar. France, possibly? Remember they used a lot of WW2 equipment in the 50's in Vietnam, leather would not have lasted long there.

Or a frame built up by a military dealer out of webbing he had in stock. This is not unusual, you often see US musette bags sewn into pairs to make saddlebags for bikes, etc.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello;
The second load rack is a French manufacture in large numbers for the Indochina war (1946-1954), then that of Algeria (1954-1962) and again in the 70's.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## BSA RIDER (Nov 30, 2019)

Hello,
Thanks Serge for the explanation. That makes sense.
Bruce


----------



## Houndsworth (Apr 18, 2020)

Not Everlast, it was called Everest load carrier during the war.  British.


----------



## BSA RIDER (Apr 19, 2020)

Houndsworth said:


> Not Everlast, it was called Everest load carrier during the war.  British.



Thanks


----------

